# where can i find 3d shoot in kansas city missouri?



## whitetailmo (Oct 14, 2005)

im new to archery and been interested in 3d shooting,but dont know where to look. Can anyone help? thank you
apreciated muchly


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

whitetailmo said:


> im new to archery and been interested in 3d shooting,but dont know where to look. Can anyone help? thank you
> apreciated muchly


Click For Missouri 3D Shoot's search by state, keep in your favorite's, it will update as the 06 season get's closer.

also Missouri Bow Hunter's


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

there are several places close to KC

but watch out for that WR, he likes to take newbies out and get them lost in the forest,lol.

besides wes's link check out missouri bowhunters website. become a member and you will get a flyer showing all the shoots in the state of missouri. one of my faves close to misery is in linwood kansas. st joe has a good course but make sure you bring a gps device to find the place if its your first time going there,lmao.

independence bowhunters, get in touch with 689 on that one.

pershing state park is home to the braggin rights shoot (you better make that one)


----------

